
Steve Jobs on Flash: Astoundingly Hypocritical  - yumraj
http://www.minyanville.com/businessmarkets/articles/apple-steve-jobs-adobe-flash-closed/4/29/2010/id/28041?camp=syndication&medium=portals&from=yahoo
======
jsz0
I don't think Jobs ever committed himself to any idealogical standard. Maybe
the word you're looking for is pragmatic?

~~~
Qz
People seem to get very hung up on the word hypocrisy. The fact is that Apple
is calling out Adobe on the exact same things that they themselves do, and
acting like they're Jesus for it. If you don't think it's 'hypocrisy' by the
letter, then that's fine, but it doesn't make their actions any less asinine.

~~~
jorgecastillo
<sarcasm>

Shame on Apple for promoting open web standards instead of healping Adobe keep
the web hostage to their closed standard.

<sarcasm>

Apple is not telling Adobe, Microsoft or any other corporation to open up
their platform. They are only stating that they believe web standards should
be open and not controlled by a single party. And I as a user of a flash-less
OS (OpenBSD) thank them and hope they win the battle for open web standards.

~~~
rbanffy
Open web standards are, perhaps, the only open thing Apple seriously promotes.

~~~
Qz
...and only because it serves Apple's interests for web standards to be open.

------
baguasquirrel
Crickey... the financial press is getting in on this? Is someone's investment
interests at stake, or did Apple seriously hit some kind of psychological
trigger here?

